# New cyclists that give up after a few weeks



## johnnyb47 (23 Mar 2017)

Hello again.
Whilst out on my bike ride tonight I got thinking as to why a lot of new cyclists give up riding after a few weeks ,of there newly found interest.. You often see bike ad,s on eBay etc on the lines of " used a couple of times and have no time to use it" blah ,blah blah..
Is it the road traffic that puts new cyclists off ,or the fact they have bought an ill fitting bike that's completely unsuitable for there needs. 
The summer time always seem to be the peak time when you see new faces peddling there nice new shiny bikes on the road. It always seem to peak after a well publicised bike race like the Tour de France ,and then theres a raft of newbies sporting some expensive looking team replica bike and dressed to break the laws in physics in time trialling.
.As soon as the winter grip takes hold they all seem to disappear never to be seen again..I too, must admit to losing my focus on my cycling sometimes. When i first got back into it last year, i rode all my miles for just the sole intention of enjoying getting outside and clearing my head of all the crap that was going on in my life at the time.
As time went by i started to realise my belly was getting smaller and that i was starting to ride further and quicker. I noticed that i was becoming more and more obsessed with my average speed / miles and endurance. Suddenly out of the blue i started to realise that i was now not enjoying my bike rides as much as i did. Coming home absolutely cream crackered because i was pushing my self to the limit was all very well when admiring my fastest ever time, but i was now missing out on enjoying the lovely country side that surrounds my area because i was to focused on pushing myself.. Gone where the stops by the lake side or taking in the spectacular evening sunsets. It was a case of bike out the door , cycle hard for a good hour and then collapse on the sofa when i got home.
The last few weeks though I've made a conscious effort to slow my pace down and enjoy my cycling again. The magic of cycling has now come back again ,and once again look forward to getting out for a ride after work. I think it's all to easy to get "sucked " into the wrong kind of cycling when you get to over enthusiastic about your new found interest. Sometimes i think we need to take a step back and re evaluate the real reasons for cycling enjoyment. It kind of makes you wonder if new cyclists expect" to much to soon " from there new found hobby ,that ends it all to quickly for them ,and a new bike languishing in the garage for months on end before being sold on. 
If your still awake after reading that i appluad you .
Take care out there .
Johnny :-)


----------



## overmind (23 Mar 2017)

Great post.

I like to focus on the mechanics of the bike also. I taught myself bike mechanics by watching youtube videos. Clean the chain and the drivetrain on a regular basis and keep the wheels true.


----------



## Smokin Joe (23 Mar 2017)

A lot of people will look at the boom in cycling, watch the Tour de France maybe and decide "I'll have some of that". So they buy a bike, ride it round the block a few times and think it's great. Then they go for a proper ride, their legs hurt and their lungs burn, their arse aches and they think, "Stuff this, no one said it would be this hard". So they give up. Cycling, like anything else, is not for everyone.


----------



## raleighnut (23 Mar 2017)

Here's my recipe for a nice 'Leisure ride'

Find a nice pub about 2-5 miles from home.
Now plot a 30 or so mile route to get there


----------



## Milzy (23 Mar 2017)

johnnyb47 said:


> Hello again.
> Whilst out on my bike ride tonight I got thinking as to why a lot of new cyclists give up riding after a few weeks ,of there newly found interest.. You often see bike ad,s on eBay etc on the lines of " used a couple of times and have no time to use it" blah ,blah blah..
> Is it the road traffic that puts new cyclists off ,or the fact they have bought an ill fitting bike that's completely unsuitable for there needs.
> The summer time always seem to be the peak time when you see new faces peddling there nice new shiny bikes on the road. It always seem to peak after a well publicised bike race like the Tour de France ,and then theres a raft of newbies sporting some expensive looking team replica bike and dressed to break the laws in physics in time trialling.
> ...


It's all about performance.

No just kidding others pressure my self and a friend into pushing hard and going for segments etc. Some times we just tootle down country lanes chatting and it's more enjoyable. I believe excercise can be good for the mind but when you always push extremely hard, you can become irritable and snappy because you're so exuasted. Then you put off doing other things. Same with running. You train hard because your rivals are and every session becomes a painful chore. You're not going to win a gold medal


----------



## Drago (23 Mar 2017)

I keep at it because I look so perky in Lycra.


----------



## raleighnut (23 Mar 2017)

Drago said:


> I keep at it because I look so perky in Lycra.


----------



## johnnyb47 (23 Mar 2017)

oooerrr Drago:-•


----------



## slowmotion (23 Mar 2017)

I don't think it's any different from a lot of activities/hobbies that people get enthusiastic about at the start. Some of them don't turn out to as much fun as was anticipated. I was given a second-hand bike twelve years ago and rode it a few times before giving it away. Three years later, I tried it again and I was hooked.


----------



## gavroche (23 Mar 2017)

What do people who give up cycling after a few months do with their expensive bikes though? If they sell them,there are some bargains to be had.


----------



## derrick (23 Mar 2017)

The good thing about cycling is you decide how you want to ride. I love club rides, but also faster rides with mates, I do like to push hard for a few hours, keeps me young.


----------



## slowmotion (23 Mar 2017)

gavroche said:


> What do people who give up cycling after a few months do with their expensive bikes though? If they sell them,there are some bargains to be had.


If you know how they dispose of them cheaply, keep quiet about it and drop me a PM.


----------



## Celticdog (23 Mar 2017)

I reckon alot get bikes through the ctw scheme just for them to sit in a shed after a while.


----------



## Reynard (23 Mar 2017)

I used to cycle everywhere before I learnt how to drive. The bike was transport, first and foremost. Then I fell out of cycling for around 15 years or so, only taking it up again last summer because I was in need of some exercise.

Had planned on buying a new bike, but stuck out the first three and a half months on my old and badly-fitting bike to see if I could stick it prior to splurging.

These last few months I've been looking after my mum following major surgery, and the bike's been my escape, no matter how cold or dark it's been outside. It's been good to just get outside and leave my problems behind for an hour and a half or so. The bike's also been pressed into doing commuting duties as well. Though now that the pressure's off some, it's just been great to get out, especially now that the days are getting longer and the weather's getting better.

Am not worried about times and speeds etc, don't have any gizmos or strava etc. Just enjoy being out on the bike.


----------



## Cp40Carl (23 Mar 2017)

Yes, I've noticed a lot of bikes for sale, hardly used and a certain brand or brands sold by a popular national bike chain which participates in the C2W scheme. Examples being Boardmans and Carreras, often sold on the basis that used only handful of times or never used in the rain.


----------



## Julia9054 (23 Mar 2017)

Don't know about bikes but i have a large stack of second hand jerseys and jackets from eBay aat very reasonable prices. They are in excellent condition and can hardly have been worn.


----------



## tyred (23 Mar 2017)

People start and stop new hobbies all the time


----------



## Accy cyclist (23 Mar 2017)

I think quite a few see these light weight carbon fibre bikes costing thousands and think for that price they must pedal themselves. When they find out you have to put quite a bit of effort in yourself they become disillusioned and jack it in.


----------



## stalagmike (24 Mar 2017)

It's the same as when I was a kid and sales of tennis racquets would soar for the two weeks that Wimbledon was on. Only to be put away for a year as soon as it was over.


----------



## screenman (24 Mar 2017)

How do you know if you like something with your trying it. I would never knock somebody for trying and packing.


----------



## HertzvanRental (24 Mar 2017)

I think that many people take up cycling because they see, or have been told, of the merits regarding weight loss, health benefits and general well being.
But, fundamentally, , I think that to continue you have to ENJOY cycling , and many find that they don't!


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Mar 2017)

Good post and my own circumstances sound very similar. 

Loved the build up to fitness and seeing the speed picking up, then went through a phase of doing lots of miles and climbing for these daft Strava challenges and sickened myself a bit. Then after a bad fall, I never got back to where I was for some reason and got a bit demoralised and could easily have packed it in. Now, I just get out and ride at whatever speed the body feels up to and try and enjoy my lovely countryside.

I have seen a few riders around here that did seem to disappear for a while but return after a couple of years so maybe just peoples circumstances and priorities change for a while. Suppose if you keep the bike in good condition and tuck it away, it is easy enough to pick back up again.


----------



## mustang1 (24 Mar 2017)

I knew eventually my rides wouldn't be as enjoyable when i moved from leisure rides to commuting. With commuting, i need to get to work in the shortest time, the shortest route. Occasionally I try different routes but then end result is always the same: getting to work. 

So now i don't even think about work, just get it outta my head and enjoy the ride for what it is. I don't even consider it to be commuting, it's just a bike ride. 

People tell me i need a commuter bike, fat tires, mudguards and rack, panniers and a dynamo light. You gotta be kidding! I want to enjoy the ride, sometimes fast, sometimes slow, but always safe and enjoyable. And that's why i roll with a carbon frame and racing tires, a messenger bag and a sweaty back!

Because you're worth it.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Mar 2017)

I think a lot of people, not knowing if they will like cycling, get a cheap bike from a mass retailer and find they don't like cycling. I didn't care too much for riding a crap bike either. When I got old enough, my dad explained to me where my enjoyment of cycling was going wrong, and that it was probably time I got a better bicycle. That made all the difference. Many folks don't have that sort of guidance and examples in their family, and a lot of others find that their spouse has issues with them riding when they should be spending every waking moment at home, etc. I've always been lucky enough to have people supportive of cycling around me, but i can easily see how others have it. I now also live in a town quite committed to cycling, where I grew up, and the period in which I grew up, not so much. Even now not great, but far improved.


----------



## GlenBen (24 Mar 2017)

Ive known a few people who watched the tour de france once, thought they too could breeze up a mountain at 20kph, only to realise its much harder than the pros make it look promptly give up and go to the pub, never to try again.


----------



## jonny jeez (24 Mar 2017)

Drago said:


> I keep at it because I look so perky in Lycra.


Bloody spellcheck


----------



## Profpointy (24 Mar 2017)

I can guess at few reasons quite apart from the "new hobby then moving on to summat else" thing.

1. Cheap crap bikes or more charitably buying a mountain bike for road or path use. Thus much harder work than necessary

2. Poor bike fit or bad saddle makes the whole thing far less comfortable than it could be

3. Get a fright on the road - without the experience and bloody mindedness to take the lane, ignore cycle lanes etc frights are far more likely for the beginers who are most wary.

4. "racing" bikes geared far to high for normal mortals never mind beginners. This compounded by no mudguards and trying to carry a rucksack rather than panniers.


----------



## overmind (24 Mar 2017)

What got me hooked was the following.

Somebody I knew did the LEJOG ride and wrote a blog about it. One of his training rides consisted of cycling from Reading to Southampton. I looked into the route he took using a combination of Google Streetview and Google maps.

While investigating I found a great ride from Southampton to Portsmouth (and back) along the coast by Southampton water. I took the day off work and got the early train to Southampton. I had planned the route and had a series of printouts which I followed. In planning the most direct route you discover all sorts of little details (like having to take a ferry to cross the river Hamble + the Gosport Ferry) which add to the enjoyment.

Anyway, I had a great time and have been planning routes ever since. I have not done an overnighter yet but will in July when I travel from Bristol to Reading (2 days) with some colleagues from work. I go fast at some points but I also take stops when I find something interesting. It's like travelling the world but on a kind of micro scale.


----------



## I like Skol (24 Mar 2017)

Cp40Carl said:


> Yes, I've noticed a lot of bikes for sale, hardly used and a certain brand or brands sold by a popular national bike chain which participates in the C2W scheme. Examples being Boardmans and Carreras, often sold on the basis that used only handful of times or never used in the rain.


Yes, here's another one..... www.cyclechat.net/threads/for-sale-2016-boardman-hybrid-pro.216009


----------



## gbb (24 Mar 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Here's my recipe for a nice 'Leisure ride'
> 
> Find a nice pub about 2-5 miles from home.
> Now plot a 30 or so mile route to get there


On the flip side, a friend had been badgering me to do a ride with him for a while but we ride completely different bikes, different fitness.
We optimistically set off for maybe a 50 miler, take all day if needed.
We did around 6 pubs but only managed less than 20 miles in the day 

Damn good day though. I wobbled home


----------



## Dogtrousers (24 Mar 2017)

screenman said:


> How do you know if you like something with your trying it. I would never knock somebody for trying and packing.


Oh this, absolutely. I've picked up and dropped too many interests throughout my life to be sniffy about others.


----------



## screenman (24 Mar 2017)

I have done many a ride that was horrible, if I had been new to the idea I could have easily packed up.


----------



## Low Gear Guy (24 Mar 2017)

screenman said:


> I have done many a ride that was horrible, if I had been new to the idea I could have easily packed up.



Didn't you enjoy mending a puncture in the pouring rain next to the dual carriageway?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Mar 2017)

Many give up on cycling due to them not being able to get over other cyclists not waving. Why would I want to be part of that miserable crowd they think.


----------



## Randy Butternubs (24 Mar 2017)

I've known a few people who tried getting into cycling and quit very quickly.

They were all on cheap and/or old and abused bikes which I'm sure didn't help but they understandably didn't want to drop a load of money on something they might not like.

Saddle comfort was a big problem for some. I know part of that is just getting used to it but some people, including me, have a lot of difficulty finding a saddle that's remotely comfortable. I wonder if most keen cyclists just happened to have the right bum that fits most saddles?

Cars were the biggest issue by far though. I think you have to be at the upper end of the stubbornness/belligerence spectrum to enjoy riding around them. It would explain why most riders are young to middle-aged men.


----------



## Racing roadkill (24 Mar 2017)

They discover golf, and fishing. It's a slippery slope after that. But seriously, cycling is tougher than it looks, or at least that's what they believe, and it's not for everyone, but hey, this sort of thing guarantees a supply of nice bikes, and bits, for much cheapness. It's not all bad.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Mar 2017)

Can't argue with the fact that those who cycle and quit have supplied lots of bicycles, accessories and cash to me over the years. I'm glad we are starting a Co op here I'm town. I think if people have a bit of work in the game, they will more dedicated.


----------



## boydj (24 Mar 2017)

A lot is about expectation and motivation. How did they expect cycling to feel, what did they want to get out of it? If the equipment is poor or they don't have a goal to provide the motivation, then they won't stick with it. 

When I was doing a lot of running, a new guy started running with us. He had a strong swimming background and quickly got up to a good standard with his running. I suggested that, with his background and basic fitness, he would be very competitive in triathlon. So he got a bike and started training, but gave up after only a month or so because he just could not get used to riding in traffic and was basically too scared to go out on the roads.


----------



## davidphilips (24 Mar 2017)

Theres also the new cyclist that has been bought a bike as a present or indeed bought it them self talked into it by well meaning work friends who all where going to buy a bike on a ride to work scheme and save a fortune on travel.

Then after trying cycling to work perhaps in heavy rain with a few cars coming a bit close arriving tired cold and wet works all day, then hey ho of to home he goes in the rain on a bike wishing some one had stolen the bike and thinking of the best way to get rid of the beastly thing.


----------



## Slick (24 Mar 2017)

The reasons some people would quote for giving up is the same ones that I would use as to what exactly hooked me on it and why. I was used to working outdoors all my life then decided to take a cushy office job. When I first took the bike to work, most people laughed and commented that now I had done it, I would never do it again. This alone would normally be enough for me to keep going just to prove them wrong, which it did for a while. I was never really completely hooked until I was caught by the weather. Again, most people laughed as I only cycled on the bright summer mornings. One afternoon, big black doom clouds descended over Glasgow and my heart sank. I knew that I just had to go for it, and about halfway home, just as the rain was at its worst, I realised that I was loving it. I was used to a physical challenge in my old life and this was the nearest I was going to get to it in my new life. Wish I used a bit more energy doing this instead of wasting it working for a living.


----------



## MiK1138 (25 Mar 2017)

For me its the social aspect that kept me interested, When I first started I would go out full of good intentions then get bored after 10 miles, It wasn't until I Joined a local group that I started doing bigger rides. I think this may be a problem for some newbies there either isn't a group to join or they don't know how to connect to said groups.


----------



## JoshM (25 Mar 2017)

My sister would make an excellent triathlete. She was an almost international level swimmer as a teenager, is a reasonable runner when she puts her mind to it (which admittidly isn't often) and is some built for endurance sport being thin and reasonably tall. She point blank refuses to get on a bike though; she remembers the cheap, heavy, badly maintained and poorly fitting mountain bikes we rode as children, and nothing I can say will persuade her to try my light, well maintained and properly fitted road bike (we're not too different in size). She's been forever put off riding because she used the wrong bike forvthe wrong job. I doubt she's alone. I went to Halfords for my first bike. I said I wanted something to commute on, and do some utility riding. I came away with a hybrid that was probably closer to a mountain bike than anything else. It was an alright bike but it wasn't a commuter. I imagine many people have, like me, been sold the wrong bike, only to be put off like my sister. I'm just too stupid to give up!


----------



## Reynard (25 Mar 2017)

I can certainly concur about riding a clunker - my old MTB is just that, and I've only ridden it twice in the four and a bit months since I got the road bike.

The frame was too big for me (not by a great deal, but enough to create problems), it was heavy and it had an annoying habit of chucking the chain off the cassette no matter what I did to the rear mech. On a cold, wet, dark commute, when you have to keep stopping to put the chain back on, it's easy to hate cycling with a passion.

On the other hand, riding a bike that a) fits, b) is light and c) the mechanicals work / play ball makes a real world of difference...


----------



## Globalti (25 Mar 2017)

I was a cyclist all my life until motorbikes came along. Then aged 32 I spotted a Raleigh Maverick in a shop window and realised it was exactly the bike I'd always wanted. Bought it on the spot and jumped on it, unadjusted and tyres too soft, to ride the 7 miles home. By the time I got home I was absolutely shattered and I didn't touch the bike again for several months.

I'd be willing to bet though that the ratio of persisters to failers is about 10:1.


----------



## tommaguzzi (25 Mar 2017)

They give up because no one told them cycling is a 'kin hard sport which only rewards the effort you put in.


----------



## User16625 (27 Mar 2017)

overmind said:


> Great post.
> 
> I like to focus on the mechanics of the bike also. I taught myself bike mechanics by watching youtube videos. Clean the chain and the drivetrain on a regular basis and *keep the wheels true.*



Agree with the drive chain but?? Never experienced a wheel that needed regular truing. Would need a rebuild or new wheel altogether if it couldnt stay in shape.


----------



## Dogtrousers (27 Mar 2017)

tommaguzzi said:


> They give up because no one told them cycling is a 'kin hard sport which only rewards the effort you put in.


I'd hope that no one told them. Because it isn't true.

At least, it doesn't have to be. I enjoy riding by my sporting motto of "don't try too hard". In fact I'm thinking of making a bid for taking over BC's overly aggressive, bullying coaching environment with my own coaching philosophy, which will have the aim of converting team GB into the most nonchalant, insouciant team out there. Special coaching will concentrate on witty rejoinders, and a crack team of barbers will aim at giving our riders, male and female, boyish floppy hair.


----------



## tommaguzzi (27 Mar 2017)

Maybe my outlook is slightly different because i live in Sheffield which is very hilly and have ridden most of my life the Peak District so most rides at fairly tough. A normal 50 miler will usually involve over 4000 ft of climbing.


----------



## Dogtrousers (27 Mar 2017)

tommaguzzi said:


> Maybe my outlook is slightly different because i live in Sheffield which is very hilly and have ridden most of my life the Peak District so most rides at fairly tough. A normal 50 miler will usually involve over 4000 ft of climbing.


Ah ... grasshopper.

My 100k (60 mile) ride yesterday down here in softy South East England involved 1,700m (5,500 ft) of climb but I affected an air of carefree equanimity throughout. A guy drew level with me on Kidd's Hill puffing and blowing like crazy. We exchanged a few pleasantries about the steepness of the hill and I was tempted to give him my "don't try too hard" advice but he was off, chuffing away like Thomas the Tank Engine. I waved to him as I cruised past him as he was taking a breather at the top. 

Even when I got stopped by a set of temporary traffic lights on the steepest bit of Toy's hill, and couldn't get started, and when I did eventually get going the bloody lights had gone red again, I remained calm throughout and did not betray my distress by swearing or uncouth language. (This sentence may contain traces of lies).


----------



## overmind (27 Mar 2017)

RideLikeTheStig said:


> Agree with the drive chain but?? Never experienced a wheel that needed regular truing. Would need a rebuild or new wheel altogether if it couldnt stay in shape.



Is this for a commuter bicycle ? What would you say was the average time before you got a broken spoke ? That is the usual reason I have to true the wheel.


----------



## User16625 (27 Mar 2017)

overmind said:


> Is this for a commuter bicycle ? What would you say was the average time before you got a broken spoke ? That is the usual reason I have to true the wheel.



For both commuters and road, ime, never. I have never once had a wheel need re-truing. I admit I only weigh about 60kg so that probably plays a part. (saves my £££s on needing a lighter bike). If you are regularly experiencing broken spokes I would suggest a higher spoke count wheel. 

How often is regular tho? Once every 2 or 3 years of 80 miles per week is a non issue, sever times a year suggests something isnt right. I ride both a road bike, a pannier laden commuter and occasionally a MTB. The MTB is seldom used tho. 

A wheel may need re-truing after an impact such as hitting a pothole at high speed, altho I have been lucky in this regard too, having hit a pothole once at about 30mph and the wheel still being perfect. So if you're regularly performing stunts then I imagine a re-true now and then is normal but not from regular road or canal path riding. However if the rim itself is warped significantly (completely loosen all spokes to check this) then it will never stay true for very long.


----------



## tommaguzzi (27 Mar 2017)

I used to get the occasional broken spoke but since i started using modern wheels i haven't had one for 15 years or more. I have used Shimano 105's, Eastern, Bontrager and Marvic's none have ever broken a spoke. I only changed them when rims wore out.


----------



## macp (27 Mar 2017)

Im in total agreement with Johnny to the point of buying a touring bike slowing down and sitting upright to enjoy the view. Guy at work just started and its all strava and trying to beat every segment and obsessing over average speeds.


----------



## Reynard (28 Mar 2017)

tommaguzzi said:


> Maybe my outlook is slightly different because i live in Sheffield which is very hilly and have ridden most of my life the Peak District so most rides at fairly tough. A normal 50 miler will usually involve over 4000 ft of climbing.





We're out in the fens here. Hills, what hills?  Actually, it's not as flat as people think, particularly if you're hopping from village to village, as they're all on what used to be islands in the marshes.

On t'other hand, when the wind is a-blowing and you're on an arrow-straight road with no cover, that's as hard as any fancy climb, I'll wager...


----------



## KnackeredBike (28 Mar 2017)

macp said:


> Im in total agreement with Johnny to the point of buying a touring bike slowing down and sitting upright to enjoy the view. Guy at work just started and its all strava and trying to beat every segment and obsessing over average speeds.


Exactly this. The "shop window" for cycling is the Olympics and road races, then people go to a local bike shop and see high end bikes and assume that they must tear around everywhere and be obsessive about their times. I went to a bike shop near me and their bikes *started* at £600 and apparently I "wouldn't believe the difference riding one of those would make" as if my bike had square wheels and pedals made of rusty nails.

I suspect most people "getting into" cycling would be much happier just pottering around and enjoying it rather than approaching it as a sport that needs to be attacked and analysed.


----------



## tommaguzzi (28 Mar 2017)

I couldnt agree more, headwinds are the wore than climbs. They are soul destroying, that's another thing new cyclists are probably unaware of and another reason they give up. Then there is the cold the rain and sun and wind burn, like i said cycling is a hard sport i sometimes wonder why we do it.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Mar 2017)

gavroche said:


> What do people who give up cycling after a few months do with their expensive bikes though? If they sell them,there are some bargains to be had.



Over the last few years i have bought quite a few of these " Hardly used " bikes there is nothing nicer than hearing the sob story of why people didnt get on with cycling and they are loosing so much money by having to sell the bike so they can keep up with the Jones and get a bigger telly etc etc .

In the garage at the mo i have a couple of lightly used 2 - 3 year old bike that have covered more miles in my ownership in a number of months than the previous owner did in the 2 - 3 years they had them


----------



## Tim Hall (28 Mar 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> Ah ... grasshopper.
> 
> My 100k (60 mile) ride yesterday down here in softy South East England involved 1,700m (5,500 ft) of climb but I affected an air of carefree equanimity throughout. A guy drew level with me on Kidd's Hill puffing and blowing like crazy. We exchanged a few pleasantries about the steepness of the hill and I was tempted to give him my "don't try too hard" advice but he was off, chuffing away like Thomas the Tank Engine. I waved to him as I cruised past him as he was taking a breather at the top.
> 
> Even when I got stopped by a set of temporary traffic lights on the steepest bit of Toy's hill, and couldn't get started, and when I did eventually get going the bloody lights had gone red again, I remained calm throughout and did not betray my distress by swearing or uncouth language. (This sentence may contain traces of lies).


Was that the Evans Ride It, or were you just bimbling around, floppy haired, on your tod?


----------



## Dogtrousers (28 Mar 2017)

Tim Hall said:


> Was that the Evans Ride It, or were you just bimbling around, floppy haired, on your tod?


Just solo bimbling. I didn't see anything that looked like an organised ride.


----------



## Tim Hall (28 Mar 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> Just solo bimbling. I didn't see anything that looked like an organised ride.


Saturday there was a "Ride London Training Ride" £20 for 50 miles 2900 feet of scenery. Sunday there was a sportive 70 miles 5000 feet of scenery, £25 which included Kidds Hill. Selling a training ride is an interesting/audacious business model.


----------



## Reynard (28 Mar 2017)

tommaguzzi said:


> I couldnt agree more, headwinds are the wore than climbs. They are soul destroying, that's another thing new cyclists are probably unaware of and another reason they give up. Then there is the cold the rain and sun and wind burn, like i said cycling is a hard sport i sometimes wonder why we do it.



Out here you can't escape the wind. You just have to live with it. Can make a real difference on a five mile ride into town. If conditions are favourable (no wind / tailwind) it's half an hour of reasonably easy cycling. If the conditions are pants, it's almost an hour of sheer hell.


----------



## Dogtrousers (28 Mar 2017)

Tim Hall said:


> Saturday there was a "Ride London Training Ride" £20 for 50 miles 2900 feet of scenery. Sunday there was a sportive 70 miles 5000 feet of scenery, £25 which included Kidds Hill. Selling a training ride is an interesting/audacious business model.


Sunday I did this. 'Twas free. The catering was great (sausage roll at Nigel's Farm Shop and Butchers in Hartfield).

I did see several people going up Kidd's, so maybe they were part of it. One was that very rare bird, someone whom I had to overtake. The other two or three were the more usual people who overtook me.


----------



## Smokin Joe (28 Mar 2017)

JoshM said:


> My sister would make an excellent triathlete. She was an almost international level swimmer as a teenager, is a reasonable runner when she puts her mind to it (which admittidly isn't often) and is some built for endurance sport being thin and reasonably tall. She point blank refuses to get on a bike though; she remembers the cheap, heavy, badly maintained and poorly fitting mountain bikes we rode as children, and nothing I can say will persuade her to try my light, well maintained and properly fitted road bike (we're not too different in size). She's been forever put off riding because she used the wrong bike forvthe wrong job. I doubt she's alone. I went to Halfords for my first bike. I said I wanted something to commute on, and do some utility riding. I came away with a hybrid that was probably closer to a mountain bike than anything else. It was an alright bike but it wasn't a commuter. I imagine many people have, like me, been sold the wrong bike, only to be put off like my sister. I'm just too stupid to give up!


Now that's something I don't agree with. When you start cycling you either decide to love the sensation or you don't, it has nothing to do with the quality or even the fit of the bike unless it is so far out of your size range it is dangerous. My first adult bike (Aged thirteen) was a single speed sit up and beg that must have weighed a ton, but I went everywhere on it and absolutely loved it from the word go. I would suggest that most long term cyclist began life on a bike that they wouldn't look twice at now but it did not put them off, particularly as we knew no better back then anyway. It is when you begin to understand cycling a bit more that you aspire to something better.

The one's who don't last are the newbies who walk into a shop and come out with a Di2 equipped carbon lightweight after paying for a bike fit, plus go head to toe in Rapha gear. After a year or two the novelty has gone and that's their lot. The most annoying thing about them is they then spend the rest of their lives approaching cyclists in cafes and telling them how they used to race years ago (They rode an evening ten and a couple of sportives).


----------



## screenman (28 Mar 2017)

All of the people I know who packed up cycling reached 17 and started driving.


----------



## BalkanExpress (28 Mar 2017)

Reynard said:


> I used to cycle everywhere before I learnt how to drive. The bike was transport, first and foremost. Then I fell out of cycling for around 15 years or so, only taking it up again last summer because I was in need of some exercise.
> 
> Had planned on buying a new bike, but stuck out the first three and a half months on my old and badly-fitting bike to see if I could stick it prior to splurging.
> 
> ...



@Reynard , I hope your Mum is on the mend.

If you have not read it already you may be interested in this. As it captures perfectly that sense of release which a bike ride can give, even in the most difficult of times.. https://www.amazon.co.uk/Escape-Art...=8-1-fkmr0&keywords=Escape+artist+Matt+season


----------



## Reynard (28 Mar 2017)

BalkanExpress said:


> @Reynard , I hope your Mum is on the mend.



Yes, she is, thank you.  She had a hip replacement, but she's 87, bless her...


----------



## ozboz (28 Mar 2017)

I finished early today , so met up with GF in Chiswick and peddled a short distance to Hammersmith and had some chicken butties and nice hot tea by the river , there were all types of cyclists buzzing about , GF made the comment 'that some people just do not look comfortable on a bike' 
maybe thats a reason why they give up , 
whilst in Australia I once owned a Kawasaki KDX ,the one and only motorbike I ever had, and I didnt have it long , now thinking about it and I look back , that was the reason , I didn't feel comfortable on it ,


----------



## Cp40Carl (28 Mar 2017)

Strange how there are a lot of cyclists in the U.K. who have an inclination to buy fast bikes and dress up like they're about to cycle in the peloton, although, in the Netherlands, cycling is seen as a practical way of getting about and people commonly wear 'normal' clothes. I would hazard a guess that more people stick with it over there.

I say this as the owner of a 'fast bike' and padded cycling gear. There are a lot of different issues here but I can't help think that there is a tendency to treat cycling as a fad and some sort of club for the privileged few rather than simply encourage as many people as possible to cycle, irrespective of bike, clothes or interest in strava / coffee cake.


----------



## Reynard (28 Mar 2017)

Mmmmmm, well I only have the one rideable bike at the moment - my Wiggins roadie, so she serves dual purpose here. One use is as a commuter / utility hack. When I'm doing that, I'm usually riding in normal clothes i.e. jeans and a jacket, plus backpack with gubbins appropriate to the task in hand. Second use is for fitness / pleasure, and then I will break out the lycra.

BTW, my interest in cake is quite independent to my enjoyment of cycling, I assure you...


----------



## Cp40Carl (28 Mar 2017)

I guess I was just inspired somewhat by a Chris Boardman documentary I saw recently on cycling in the Netherlands. It was amazing how it is regarded as a practical way of life over there and everyone I saw dressed 'normally' on the commute.


----------



## KnackeredBike (28 Mar 2017)

Cp40Carl said:


> I guess I was just inspired somewhat by a Chris Boardman documentary I saw recently on cycling in the Netherlands. It was amazing how it is regarded as a practical way of life over there and everyone I saw dressed 'normally' on the commute.


Critical mass - at the moment except in a handful of cities cycling is a tiny minority way of transport, councils write nice things about it and do sod all. Lots of multi-million pound road improvements for motorists here whilst the cycling infrastructure crumbles.

People moan about the actual Critical Mass protests ignoring the fact that cars choke our roads with congestion every day.


----------



## JoshM (28 Mar 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> Now that's something I don't agree with. When you start cycling you either decide to love the sensation or you don't, it has nothing to do with the quality or even the fit of the bike unless it is so far out of your size range it is dangerous. My first adult bike (Aged thirteen) was a single speed sit up and beg that must have weighed a ton, but I went everywhere on it and absolutely loved it from the word go. I would suggest that most long term cyclist began life on a bike that they wouldn't look twice at now but it did not put them off, particularly as we knew no better back then anyway. It is when you begin to understand cycling a bit more that you aspire to something better.
> 
> The one's who don't last are the newbies who walk into a shop and come out with a Di2 equipped carbon lightweight after paying for a bike fit, plus go head to toe in Rapha gear. After a year or two the novelty has gone and that's their lot. The most annoying thing about them is they then spend the rest of their lives approaching cyclists in cafes and telling them how they used to race years ago (They rode an evening ten and a couple of sportives).



I can see where you're coming from, perhaps that's true for some, even a lot of people, but I doubt my sister is unique by being put off by riding a bike she found heavy and uncomfortable. I'm not saying that she would suddenly become a cyclist if she had 'the right bike' but I'd argue there's a greater chance of her enjoying it if she rode something appropriate to the type of cycling she was doing. Road cycling (in my opinion) is much more enjoyable on the road bike I've now got than it was on the bike I started on. I happened to enjoy it just enough to not give up, but I believe I'd have been hooked from the start if I'd gone out on my current bike first. I can't believe I'm alone in that.


----------



## rugby bloke (29 Mar 2017)

JoshM said:


> I can see where you're coming from, perhaps that's true for some, even a lot of people, but I doubt my sister is unique by being put off by riding a bike she found heavy and uncomfortable. I'm not saying that she would suddenly become a cyclist if she had 'the right bike' but I'd argue there's a greater chance of her enjoying it if she rode something appropriate to the type of cycling she was doing. Road cycling (in my opinion) is much more enjoyable on the road bike I've now got than it was on the bike I started on. I happened to enjoy it just enough to not give up, but I believe I'd have been hooked from the start if I'd gone out on my current bike first. I can't believe I'm alone in that.



I would agree with the above. When I signed up for my first RideLondon I only had a old a pretty clunky old MTB. I convinced myself that it was all I needed and started the training program. I slogged on for months, getting up to 70 miles and did not want to admit that it was bloody hard work and not a lot of fun. It was only when I admitted defeat and bought a road bike that I appreciated that you could spend all day in the saddle and still feel human at the end.


----------



## John the Monkey (29 Mar 2017)

Cp40Carl said:


> I say this as the owner of a 'fast bike' and padded cycling gear. There are a lot of different issues here but I can't help think that there is a tendency to treat cycling as a fad and some sort of club for the privileged few rather than simply encourage as many people as possible to cycle, irrespective of bike, clothes or interest in strava / coffee cake.


I think it's more that enthusiasts stick with it. Our road culture is pretty hostile, as is the prevailing culture. If you're not in love with cycling, it doesn't take much harassment, intimidation or blithely ignorant endangering of your life for you to jack it in. Particularly when you see how such attitudes and behaviour are connived with and condoned in mass media and wider culture.

I'd average at least one really worrying incident per week on my old commute, possibly more if the old fart in the Land Rover who really hated me was about on the route that week. And that's added to loads of close passes, tailgating &c that you tune out after a while. (30 mile round trip, Wilmslow - Manchester).


----------



## Sixmile (30 Mar 2017)

screenman said:


> All of the people I know who packed up cycling reached 17 and started driving.


 
For me it was 18 as it took me a year between passing my test and being able to afford £1,800 for third party fire and theft insurance on a 1.1 Peugeot 106. Dear me, think of the bike I could've had for that!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (30 Mar 2017)

johnnyb47 said:


> Hello again.
> Whilst out on my bike ride tonight I got thinking as to why a lot of new cyclists give up riding after a few weeks ,of there newly found interest.. You often see bike ad,s on eBay etc on the lines of " used a couple of times and have no time to use it" blah ,blah blah..
> Is it the road traffic that puts new cyclists off ,or the fact they have bought an ill fitting bike that's completely unsuitable for there needs.
> The summer time always seem to be the peak time when you see new faces peddling there nice new shiny bikes on the road. It always seem to peak after a well publicised bike race like the Tour de France ,and then theres a raft of newbies sporting some expensive looking team replica bike and dressed to break the laws in physics in time trialling.
> ...



Maybe they give up because they thought cycling was going to be exciting - which most of the time it isn't.


----------



## MontyVeda (30 Mar 2017)

I think most people are quixotic by nature... they see something they like the look of and think they'll have a go at that. It could be a shiny road bike and complementary lycra or a half decent electric guitar, an inexpensive multi effects pedal and a tiny amp... maybe even a top of the range DSLR and a bag full of lenses. They dream of fitness, rock stardom, unrivalled creativity but only after giving it a go can they decide whether it's something they can a; do. b; enjoy, or c; stick at. 

For sale: One half decent electric guitar. I'll throw in the pedal for free!


----------



## GuyBoden (30 Mar 2017)

MontyVeda said:


> For sale: One half decent electric guitar. I'll throw in the pedal for free!



Swap for a surf board..................


----------



## MontyVeda (30 Mar 2017)

GuyBoden said:


> Swap for a surf board..................


Tempting... is Morecambe any good for surfing?


----------



## Blue Hills (30 Mar 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Here's my recipe for a nice 'Leisure ride'
> 
> Find a nice pub about 2-5 miles from home.
> Now plot a 30 or so mile route to get there


wot no 4 - go back home?


----------



## raleighnut (30 Mar 2017)

Blue Hills said:


> wot no 4 - go back home?


Depends how good the pub is.


----------



## slowmotion (31 Mar 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> I'd hope that no one told them. Because it isn't true.
> 
> At least, it doesn't have to be. I enjoy riding by my sporting motto of "don't try too hard". In fact I'm thinking of making a bid for taking over BC's overly aggressive, bullying coaching environment with my own coaching philosophy, which will have the aim of converting team GB into the most nonchalant, insouciant team out there. Special coaching will concentrate on witty rejoinders, and a crack team of barbers will aim at giving our riders, male and female, boyish floppy hair.


Add this man to the coaching team...


----------



## Reynard (31 Mar 2017)

Is that Mr Chipolata... uh... Cipollini?


----------



## Fifelad (31 Mar 2017)

They hit the first hill, get a puncture, get wet = give up


----------



## johnnyb47 (3 Apr 2017)

I also think psychology has got a lot to do with giving "cycling up" with newish riders..
When i first started my average ride at night would be around 10 miles and spent around 40 minutes doing it. As time went by its increased to around 20 miles a night. The thing is though , i now expect myself to do the 20 odd miles and nothing less each night. I kind of look down my nose at the thought of going out for just 10 miles, and i think this is were the problems lye. I had it in my head that doing just 10 miles is not worth the bother now and i will not gain me any benefit what so ever. This is the when cycling can take a down hill turn for most. In reality though it's all very well to be able to do a 20 miler each night but sometimes its not always possible..A busy day at work , feeling under the weather etc. 
It becomes a point ,of all or nothing as to whether you take your bike out. 
I try and make a conscious effort to get out every night whether it be a long ride out or a short 30 minute blast down the road nowadays and not to expect to much to soon in my cycling .


----------



## KnackeredBike (4 Apr 2017)

MontyVeda said:


> maybe even a top of the range DSLR and a bag full of lenses.


At least cycling is less annoying, my FIL has bought some stupidly expensive camera and now every visit is even more annoying whilst he spends two hours photographing mini-KB on marginally different settings then putting them on the TV and discussing how rubbish they all are.

We have the technology to put a decent camera in my £35 phone and for some reason everyone feels the need to buy a huge massively expensive one.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (4 Apr 2017)

johnnyb47 said:


> I also think psychology has got a lot to do with giving "cycling up" with newish riders..
> When i first started my average ride at night would be around 10 miles and spent around 40 minutes doing it. As time went by its increased to around 20 miles a night. The thing is though , i now expect myself to do the 20 odd miles and nothing less each night. I kind of look down my nose at the thought of going out for just 10 miles, and i think this is were the problems lye. I had it in my head that doing just 10 miles is not worth the bother now and i will not gain me any benefit what so ever. This is the when cycling can take a down hill turn for most. In reality though it's all very well to be able to do a 20 miler each night but sometimes its not always possible..A busy day at work , feeling under the weather etc.
> It becomes a point ,of all or nothing as to whether you take your bike out.
> I try and make a conscious effort to get out every night whether it be a long ride out or a short 30 minute blast down the road nowadays and not to expect to much to soon in my cycling .



You are so right with what you say.


----------



## Reynard (4 Apr 2017)

KnackeredBike said:


> At least cycling is less annoying, my FIL has bought some stupidly expensive camera and now every visit is even more annoying whilst he spends two hours photographing mini-KB on marginally different settings then putting them on the TV and discussing how rubbish they all are.



That's just someone not understanding the basics of photography - the downside of digital, everyone thinks they're an instant Henri Cartier-Bresson. You can rattle of tons of shots in the hope of getting a good 'un without being out of pocket. With film, every shot had to count, so either you learnt quickly from your mistakes or you wasted money.

Same's true of every hobby, including cycling. Basic things like riding the right gear, pacing yourself on a longer ride, learning how to do basic maintenance etc.


----------



## mjr (6 Apr 2017)

johnnyb47 said:


> Whilst out on my bike ride tonight I got thinking as to why a lot of new cyclists give up riding after a few weeks ,of there newly found interest.. You often see bike ad,s on eBay etc on the lines of " used a couple of times and have no time to use it" blah ,blah blah..
> Is it the road traffic that puts new cyclists off ,or the fact they have bought an ill fitting bike that's completely unsuitable for there needs.


Around here, people prefer to walk, struggle with the weather (fen winds!) or lose access to a bicycle. A surprisingly high number who have a bike stolen don't replace it and quite a lot of people who bend their bike in a crash - including into those flaming barriers on cycle tracks - never fix it. A few consider the roads too busy and even fewer fear injury.

Nationally, more people say the roads were too dangerous and the next biggest reason IIRC is that they can't find anywhere to park it at their destination.



Profpointy said:


> 4. "racing" bikes geared far to high for normal mortals never mind beginners. This compounded by no mudguards and trying to carry a rucksack rather than panniers.


That's not limited to "racing" bikes. City bikes have long come with a top gear somewhere around 100" which is sheer vanity for most uses and sometimes puts the bottom gear around 50" which isn't even low enough for a fit person to ride up a railway bridge from a standstill.



Randy Butternubs said:


> Saddle comfort was a big problem for some. I know part of that is just getting used to it but some people, including me, have a lot of difficulty finding a saddle that's remotely comfortable. I wonder if most keen cyclists just happened to have the right bum that fits most saddles?


Or we got lucky, starting with bikes which had the right saddles that fit most bums? You know, ones that were vaguely saddle-shaped, rather than the quite width/sweep specific flat-top T-shaped ones that seem popular now and probably allow people to sell more aftermarket saddles.



tyred said:


> People start and stop new hobbies all the time


It doesn't have to (shouldn't?) be a hobby.



tommaguzzi said:


> They give up because no one told them cycling is a 'kin hard sport which only rewards the effort you put in.


It doesn't have to (shouldn't?) be a sport.



tommaguzzi said:


> Maybe my outlook is slightly different because i live in Sheffield which is very hilly and have ridden most of my life the Peak District so most rides at fairly tough. A normal 50 miler will usually involve over 4000 ft of climbing.


A mighty 3% average gradient if I've done the sums right - I guess some bits are steeper!



Reynard said:


> Out here you can't escape the wind. You just have to live with it. Can make a real difference on a five mile ride into town. If conditions are favourable (no wind / tailwind) it's half an hour of reasonably easy cycling. If the conditions are pants, it's almost an hour of sheer hell.


...or you go another route which is 7 miles but avoids plugging into a headwind the whole time so still works out about 45 minutes and not quite so hell. If you can find one, as sometimes fen roads are far apart and there aren't bridges where you need them.



rugby bloke said:


> [...] pretty clunky old MTB. [...] It was only when I admitted defeat and bought a road bike that I appreciated that you could spend all day in the saddle and still feel human at the end.


I suspect the problem there was "clunky" as I've done that distance on the Dutch bike and on a hybrid. Actually, they're slightly more comfortable than the road bike for it, but the more upright position makes them less aerodynamic so it's slightly slower.



SpokeyDokey said:


> Maybe they give up because they thought cycling was going to be exciting - which most of the time it isn't.


I think you're doing it wrong  Well, not exciting exactly, but even the ugliest bits of cycle track have a sort of beauty to them at times...


----------



## Reynard (6 Apr 2017)

mjr said:


> ...or you go another route which is 7 miles but avoids plugging into a headwind the whole time so still works out about 45 minutes and not quite so hell. If you can find one, as sometimes fen roads are far apart and there aren't bridges where you need them.



There is an alternative, but it's three times the distance. And given that the first two miles are the same, it's often just a case of sticking it out on the shortest route for three more miles than do another ten LOL

The long way round is a very nice ride when you've got plenty of time, but not ideal when you've got commuting gubbins and are trying to get to the station to catch a train...


----------



## mjr (6 Apr 2017)

Reynard said:


> There is an alternative, but it's three times the distance. And given that the first two miles are the same, it's often just a case of sticking it out on the shortest route for three more miles than do another ten LOL


OK, you live in fen hell but not all of it's that bad.


----------



## Reynard (6 Apr 2017)

mjr said:


> OK, you live in fen hell but not all of it's that bad.



Actually, there are some really lovely rides out here. The reason why the ride into town can be a 'mare into a headwind is that most of it's uphill as well LOL  People say the fens are flat - well, they are, but all the villages and towns are built on what used to be islands, so you gotta climb the hills to get there... 

And Ely is the highest point for miles around.


----------



## adamangler (6 Apr 2017)

Because cycling is not always enjoyable. My motivation comes and goes, I can ride 3-4 times a week then nothing for a few weeks, odd ride then a break etc.

I don't enjoy going out in the cold or bad weather that's just a chore to me. After coming home from work o don't always feel like dragging the bike out and likewise on a weekend I might not fancy spending 3-4 hours riding when I have other things to do.

So why a lot of nooks quit is because it's probably an impulse buy and once they get bores instead of waiting for motivation to return they will sell up. They will probably buy another a few months later.


----------



## tommaguzzi (7 Apr 2017)

Mr j you have done your sums wrong.
The climbs are usually between 4 and 12% you go up and down and there are flat sections. Not 50 miles at 3% the whole way. Which i might add would be a pretty grueling day out.


----------



## mjr (7 Apr 2017)

tommaguzzi said:


> Mr j you have done your sums wrong.


But at least I can read usernames 


tommaguzzi said:


> The climbs are usually between 4 and 12% you go up and down and there are flat sections. Not 50 miles at 3% the whole way. Which i might add would be a pretty grueling day out.


...and typical of a ride across the fens into a headwind. Those of you who live in the hills have it easy because there's always a rest just over the brow 

4% is a climb now?


----------



## tommaguzzi (7 Apr 2017)

4% over 50 miles is a climb. Yes it is. I never wrote anything about headwinds being easier than climbs. i think they are horrible and soul destroying and if you check back i have already agreed that is another reason newbies give up.
Can we stop this pissing contest and now agree with what i originally posted " nobody told them that cycling is a bloody hard sport"
I'll modify that by adding , where ever you ride.


----------



## mjr (7 Apr 2017)

Nope, I disagreed with that earlier: it's not a sport. Cycle _racing _ on the other hand...


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Apr 2017)

mjr said:


> Nope, I disagreed with that earlier: it's not a sport. Cycle _racing _ on the other hand...


Not only is it not necessarily a sport, it's not necessarily hard. 
It can be, if you really want it to be, but it doesn't have to be.


----------

